# Jeep Cherokee plow?



## hardtorn (Aug 29, 2009)

I bought a 1996 Jeep Cherokee this summer. We use it as a 2nd vehicle. It's a 4.0 HO... automatic tranny. Runs like a top. No rust .. Sold inside and out. It was a great find.
I would like to use it to plow my small drive as well as my mom's house.
I have been looking at plows on ebay etc.
I'm not really sure what plows will work on a jeep Cherokee.
I found a few good deals. The problem is the guys selling them only can tell me...
(It's a 71/2 foot western bought in 1988. works great pump has no leaks... came off a 1992 Dodge truck.) 
That really is not enough for me to buy a plow... not knowing if I can get a mount for a 1996 Jeep Cherokee... Is it to big for my Jeep? All that stuff.
I need to become more educated... So here I am on this site..
Any advice would be great.
I don't want to spend to much... I will only be using it a little bit.
An old plow would be fine with me.
Thanks


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

7.5 is too heavy for a Cherokee. FWIW in the link below is a list of plows that were or are available for the Cherokee most will be from 6 to 7'

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=792437&postcount=9


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a Western Unimount mount and wiring that'll fit your Jeep. You'd still have to find a blade, but that shouldn't be hard. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Go to a couple dealers and see what they have/recommend. Once you get your best choices, start shopping used - I presume that is your preference.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I know a guy with a 1987 Jeep Cherokee with a strait 6 and he has a 7.5' Meyer on it. It handles it just fine. I personaly would put a 7' on a Cherokee.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

St or Mt Snoway. A poly edged 7'6" MT or 24 series is nice. You will need to look for a used one, though there might be a dealer around with one in stock. I have one new mount left for that vehicle if you find one.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I just went through this. A cherokee front end is too weak by itself to hold up ANY plow. You will need better springs and timbrens. You will need a trans cooler. You will need a bigger alternator!

Ok .... now what plow to use. All of the light weight plows are kind of too light to really back drag well until you look at Sno-Way with it's down pressure. Meyer offers a production DP that you can get upto 7.5'. This is the ONLY production plow on the market today for older cherokee's. ( Don't anyone bring up snoww dogg )

I went with Sno-Way .... It was a fricken nightmare to find one. I first looked at used one's for two months. The best story I had come across was; "we'll don't really know what it is ... we just kind of collect things,  ". So, I then looked for new ST or MT plows. The 24 is too big and you can't find it any ways. They still make production subframes and nose kits at sno-way REGARDLESS of what the book tells your dealers. But, there are no MT's and only 2 ST power packs new on the market. New ST full $3700, Used $1200 - good luck rolling the dice on used.

I did manage to get a full ST minus the lights. Fricken did I over pay given everyone know's there are only three full units available.


----------

